

Marketing Reddit: Have an Awesome Product and Tie it to a Fantastic Brand - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/03/17/marketing-reddit-have-an-awesome-product-and-tie-it-to-a-fantastic-brand/

======
mattholling
As a college student that is working on a web app start-up, what Alexis said
really hung with me. The fear of failure is present for me. Before watching
this video, I had never considered the fact that I have the luxury of nobody
caring/expecting my startup to be successful. This thought takes some of the
pressure of my shoulders, and allows me to do what I do best: Get shit done.

~~~
kn0thing
Please don't be held back by your own fear of failure! At the risk of looking
like a totally shameless selfpromoter, I spoke about a related lesson that's
just as valuable: no one gives a damn about your startup/idea/thing - except
maybe your mom - so you've gotta expect to convince _everyone_ that it's worth
their time; that means making something really compelling and always hustling
to improve it & build an audience.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdDGVhqMuWI>

